
Coronavirus: Why Everyone Was Wrong - Ozzie_osman
https://medium.com/@vernunftundrichtigkeit/coronavirus-why-everyone-was-wrong-fce6db5ba809
======
Witeshadow
Don't USA stats at least somewhat disprove the points made?

